
Better Browsing for Ruby Developers - timr
http://www.omniref.com/blog/blog/2014/08/15/browser-plugins-for-chrome-and-firefox/
======
tlrobinson
Omniref looks very nice. My quick (minor) feedback:

1\. I wish I could resize the code/documentation panes to give more space to
the documentation, or even collapse the code compeltely

2\. A little syntax highlighting in the method signatures in the documentation
would be nice.

~~~
ufmace
+1 on 1. I look at Ruby class documentation a lot. I don't think I've ever
wanted to look at the Ruby C source. I'm not sure what the point is of seeing
them side-by-side. As far as I can tell, there isn't even any vertical
correlation between the class documentation and the C code. Just the Ruby
docs, please.

------
grillp
Looks very useful.. but does not seem to work on localised google domains..
e.g. google.com.au

Any chance of getting that fixed?

~~~
timr
Yep. We were too restrictive in our domain settings! We'll be pushing a fix
soon, but it will take a little while to work through the approval process.
I'll Tweet when there's an update (@omniref).

~~~
grillp
Excellent..

------
_mikz
I installed it but don't get annotations on the same page as shown on the
screenshot (activerecord/scoping).

~~~
timr
Send me an email at support@omniref with your browser info (type, version,
installed extensions, etc.) and I'll look into it.

That's tricky code to get right; github uses jquery-based fast-loading of
their source pages, and the extension security models make it particularly
difficult to detect the change events (especially on Firefox :-/).

~~~
caiob
same here. Nothing happens. =>
[https://cloudup.com/ck9BPBaopFz](https://cloudup.com/ck9BPBaopFz)

~~~
timr
I think you're having a different problem, actually -- the OP was having
trouble with the GitHub integration. Send me an email at support@omniref with
the same information, and I'll look into it.

This is the first wider release of the extensions, so I'm not surprised there
are a few bugs. Thanks for bearing with us while we fix them!

------
dmix
Does every search-term hit an external service to see if it matches something
ruby related?

~~~
timr
It does right now, yes. But it's completely asynchronous and it falls back
gracefully, so you shouldn't notice any performance impacts.

~~~
halflings
I think the issue is more that there's this external service that knows all
your google searches.

~~~
jewel
Right. A good solution would be a bloom filter that ships in the extension of
relevant terms.

~~~
timr
We thought about that, but we have a _lot_ of content. Perhaps if we just
limited the filter to something like method/class/module/gem names it would
work, but even that would hit on so many searches that most would be coming
back to us. We'd be restricting the utility of the feature without much gain.

That said, we're open to suggestions on how to improve this. We're very
respectful of privacy -- omniref is SSL-only, for example, and we don't save
anything that could be traced back to a user or an IP.

~~~
nilved
I don't think a product that depends on reading my search history is ready for
release. That's a serious invasion of one's privacy and something that will
make lots of people (I would hope most) not consider installing it. Perhaps
there could be a way to opt-in specific searches (but is it much different
from a bookmark with a keyword in that case?)

------
octagonal
Are DuckDuckGo instant answers being considered as well?

------
notastartup
Wish Python Developers got the same love

~~~
beliu
Check out the Sourcegraph Chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sourcegraph/dgjhfo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sourcegraph/dgjhfomjieaadpoljlnidmbgkdffpack?hl=en).
It links Python code on GitHub (though it doesn't have the cool feature of
inlining a results box on Google searches)

(note: I'm one of the creators of Sourcegraph, would love to hear any
feedback!)

